# Dog shaking foaming from mouth aggressive



## Leesmith (May 1, 2009)

Hello earlier today, I was sitting here at the computer when i heard my puppy yelping/crying. I jumped up and ran outside to see what the matter was. I seen a man outside of my fence and i asked him what happened and he said your dog is in its doghouse crying. So i look in the doghouse and he is shaking very bad like his body is locked up and he cant move. He was on his side eyes wide open and drueling from his mouth real bad. I got scared and didn't know what to do so i gave him alittle time to come out of it so i could see if he got bit by anything or whatever i could find. Well as i started to go to him once he sit up. He started to growl at me and barking as if he was gonna attack me if i came any closer to him. So i gave it about 10 min or so and went back to him and he started coming toward me still barking alittle but was fine. He came to the door started jumping up on it like normal, so i let him in and he was fine. He is at the vet atm for observeing him. Just want some thoughts on this or related stories.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Had a Basset Hound once who managed to get a bone stuck across the palate of his mouth. Foaming at the mouth, agitated, were all symptoms of the mishap. May not be your circumstance, but I hope all is well. Good call on taking him to the vet.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

It sounds like a seizure to me. How old is your puppy? 

Seizures can be from eating something that messes with his nervous system or from just having a seizure condition. 

The vet will most likely be able to prescribe something if it's a "normal" dog seizure. If you bring your dog home and something like this continues to happen, keep a log about everything that happens... That will help the vet determine what to do. 

I'll be watching for an update.


----------



## Leesmith (May 1, 2009)

The puppy is about 5 months old. The vet couldn't find a bite anywhere on him so it must have been a siezure of some kind but they arn't even sure b/c the pup is fine now and its like it never happened  I'll keep a log like you say tho if it ever happens again. I was told earlier that his mother had siezures from time to time. Maybe passed it down. Ty you for the posts much appreciated


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Leesmith said:


> but they arn't even sure b/c the pup is fine now and its like it never happened


I've seen a dog have a seizure and within 2 minutes, be perfectly normal. I'm so glad to hear that he's doing ok now.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Leesmith said:


> The puppy is about 5 months old. The vet couldn't find a bite anywhere on him so it must have been a siezure of some kind but they arn't even sure b/c *the pup is fine now and its like it never happened*  I'll keep a log like you say tho if it ever happens again. I was told earlier that *his mother had siezures from time to time. Maybe passed it down*. Ty you for the posts much appreciated


Most seizures tend to be that way. One moment the dog is seizing, a few minutes later it's like it never happened. Though from what I've seen, as the pet gets older and seizures become worse and more frequent, it takes longer for the pet to come out of it and sometimes there's lasting neurological damage.

Absolutely seizures can be down from a parent to pup. Certain breeds are prone to epilepsey or other medical conditions that cause them to have seizures. May I ask what breed is your puppy? And where you got him from? I would definetly be notifying whomever owns and bred his mom that her seizures are genetic; and because of them breeding her your pup is going to have to deal with this medical condition for the rest of it's life.


----------



## LibertiSmith (May 5, 2009)

animalcraker said:


> Most seizures tend to be that way. One moment the dog is seizing, a few minutes later it's like it never happened. Though from what I've seen, as the pet gets older and seizures become worse and more frequent, it takes longer for the pet to come out of it and sometimes there's lasting neurological damage.
> 
> Absolutely seizures can be down from a parent to pup. Certain breeds are prone to epilepsey or other medical conditions that cause them to have seizures. May I ask what breed is your puppy? And where you got him from? I would definetly be notifying whomever owns and bred his mom that her seizures are genetic; and because of them breeding her your pup is going to have to deal with this medical condition for the rest of it's life.


Our puppy is a mix between lab and pitbull. We got the puppy from my mother. He did it again today. I dont know if it is a seizure. If it is, after this one, Mic, our puppy, was walking around, running in the doors, whinning, acting like he was lost. It has lasted 30 mins now of that. He seems like he cant get comfortable any where he sits or lays. All the vets in our area are closed and the emergency is a little expensive, so any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank all of you for your advice and help.


----------

